# Mcgreggor calling WWE fake



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 9, 2016)

So mcgreggor gave one of his usual trollish interviews and he said the wwe were full of fake steroid using idiots who can't fight. One of the few things I've ever agreed with him on but people seem to be getting very angry about the comment...why it's the truth wwe is fake and the majority probably are on steroids. People don't still believe it's all real do they?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2016)

'McGregor'


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 9, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> People don't still believe it's all real do they?


Probably. Alot of people like fake fighting and then get caught up in it where reality and fantasy blurs


----------



## Danny T (Aug 9, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Probably. Alot of people like fake fighting and then get caught up in it where reality and fantasy blurs


Yeap.
Happens in the martial arts as well.


----------



## ShawnP (Aug 9, 2016)

the way i see it, when i was a kid way back when Wrestling was faked and used cheap props and costumes to entertain people, mostly children. since then wrestling has come a long way to where it is like a MA system with practiced moves so no one gets hurt, but there are always mishaps and some times people do get hurt and quite seriously too. i also believe that those crazy adults who frequent these events are the children who watched on TV way back when, all grown up.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is the deal. Those guys are really doing what you see them do. It is just a show, like the Chinese Opera was just a show. They use real athletes that really combine rock diving with kind of a Judo-Three Stooges, thing. If you think is so easy, hop in the ring with one of them.


----------



## Buka (Aug 9, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> like the Chinese Opera....real athletes that really combine rock diving with kind of a Judo-Three Stooges, thing.




That should probably go into dictionaries around the world. Brilliant.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 9, 2016)

Buka said:


> That should probably go into dictionaries around the world. Brilliant.


I meant cliff diving, but I always see that stuff after I lose my edit window.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 9, 2016)

WWE was never meant to be real fighting. The difference between what is real and what isn't can clearly be seen when serious accidents in the ring happen.  At the most WWE can be seen as "stunt fighting"  or  "fighting choreography." 

Backyard Wrestling is about as real as it gets at least in the early days of it where people where getting hurt and sent to the hospital for trying to do Pro Wrestling moves for real lol.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 9, 2016)

I think the best way to think of pro wrestling is as a blend of soap opera and action movie where the actors have to do all their own stunts.

In some ways it's probably harder on the body than real fighting.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 9, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> In some ways it's probably harder on the body than real fighting.


Now doubt.  Not sure if you are a Jackie Chan fan, but when you look at him working behind the scenes he was always getting hurt.  Anyone that does their own stunts be it action stunts or fighting stunts are going to get injured. The wilder the stunt the higher the risk for injury.   Keep in mind that they do these stunts more than people actually fight.  Pro Wrestler's do more stunts than professional fighters fight.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 9, 2016)

Two seperate issues.  Conor said he would beat all those WWE guys and called it "fake".  Again, in the words of Vince McMahon, "It's a soap opera for men, you don't call Shakespeare fake".

I think people understand that it is scripted and the winner is predetermined (there have been many "legit" MMA matches that have been works as well).

The second issue is that many of those guys were legit wrestlers in college and in some cases Olympic caliber, or had other training in combat sports before becoming professional wrestlers.  Due to their size/strength/legit training, I think most of them would tear Conor apart, "fake" or not.  Bautista is a legit BJJ brown belt for example and was a former MMA athlete.  Kurt Angle was an Olympic gold medalist in wrestling. I don't see how Conor at 5'9 and 170 stands up to Bautista at 6'6 and almost 300 lbs.  Reminds me of when Rousey said she could beat Cain Valasquez when he was HW champ.  Just more running of the mouth to make a name for himself.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 9, 2016)

Just remembered that Mick Foley took a beating with injuries that he had while working in the WWF. 



punisher73 said:


> Conor said he would beat all those WWE guys and called it "fake"


Not sure of the value of this statement.  If it's fake, then there's not much bragging rights for beating them.

Then as you say some of the wrestlers were actual collegiate and Olympic wrestlers. So while the WWE is fake, some of them may possess actual wrestling and fighting skills that have nothing to do with their job as an WWE professional wrestler.

It kind of reminds me of how some women say that a man is "too nice"  and my reply is always.  Just because he's nice doesn't mean he won't beat the crap out of someone.  One has nothing to do with the ability or capability of the other.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 11, 2016)

punisher73 said:


> Two seperate issues.  Conor said he would beat all those WWE guys and called it "fake".  Again, in the words of Vince McMahon, "It's a soap opera for men, you don't call Shakespeare fake".
> 
> I think people understand that it is scripted and the winner is predetermined (there have been many "legit" MMA matches that have been works as well).
> 
> The second issue is that many of those guys were legit wrestlers in college and in some cases Olympic caliber, or had other training in combat sports before becoming professional wrestlers.  Due to their size/strength/legit training, I think most of them would tear Conor apart, "fake" or not.  Bautista is a legit BJJ brown belt for example and was a former MMA athlete.  Kurt Angle was an Olympic gold medalist in wrestling. I don't see how Conor at 5'9 and 170 stands up to Bautista at 6'6 and almost 300 lbs.  Reminds me of when Rousey said she could beat Cain Valasquez when he was HW champ.  Just more running of the mouth to make a name for himself.


I don't some people realise it's worked. I mean you see some comments saying something like the undertaker could beat Jon jones...I mean I get it's a tough sport that causes injuries but in terms of actual real fighting they can't fight


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 11, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> WWE was never meant to be real fighting. The difference between what is real and what isn't can clearly be seen when serious accidents in the ring happen.  At the most WWE can be seen as "stunt fighting"  or  "fighting choreography."
> 
> Backyard Wrestling is about as real as it gets at least in the early days of it where people where getting hurt and sent to the hospital for trying to do Pro Wrestling moves for real lol.


Yeah I know but I think some fans think it is I mean If they didnt why are they getting so upset at those comments


----------



## Paul_D (Aug 11, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I mean you see some comments saying something like the undertaker could beat Jon jones...I mean I get it's a tough sport that causes injuries but in terms of actual real fighting they can't fight


Isn't The Undertaker a BJJ black belt?  I'm not suggesting for one second that means he could beat Jon Jones, but is it accurate to suggest he posses no fighting skills?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 11, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> Isn't The Undertaker a BJJ black belt?  I'm not suggesting for one second that means he could beat Jon Jones, but is it accurate to suggest he posses no fighting skills?


No idea just an example I used but yeah sure maybe some have some training but my point is people think what they're doing in the ring is real and that alone can beat ufc fighters. I mean proof that it isn't the same phil brooks he's been having to train for like 3 years now to get ready for a fight


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 11, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> I meant cliff diving, but I always see that stuff after I lose my edit window.


Well, you can fix them when you find that edit window.


----------

